# Other hobbies/passions



## Tndavid

I am a carpenter in my other spare time. I build lots of household items from reclaimed barnwood, cedar, walnut etc. I can build just about anything out of wood. If interested shoot me a pm and I can show ya pictures. I am very passionate about my wood work and it is also very sought after and good seller as well. Thanks for reading 8)And I'm also a front line firefighter


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

I used to love metal detecting... (then i had kids...)
Numismatics, have some pretty cool coins i found from hobvy number 1.
Android programming/cell phone rooting(modifying, framework, etc..)
Music... Love music.. Play piano, and trumpet, drums, and clarinet (a little bit, but its been years..)
Cooking.. I like to cook..and eat, hate the dishes part though....
Cars, Built an 82 camaro from the ground up, had an 06 STi (highest horsepower with an FP Red turbo in the country [at one time..now they have decimated the meager 680bhp it had], 02 mustang gt, tremek tko trans... Alot more... Datsun b210...
Guns, have had too many to list..
Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.

I think that covers most of it..


----------



## rickbb

Started keeping honey bees this past spring. Noticed over the past few years that the garden didn't have any so I thought I'd be part of the solution to the decline.  

Too many others to mention, the old saying "Jack of all trades, master of none" comes to mind. :lol:


----------



## 4metals

> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.



I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/

It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.


----------



## anachronism

What a great "left field" thread. 

Learning to play the guitar badly. Socialising with friends and actually listening to what they have to say without saying a word. Watching the stars. Going to live gigs and soaking up the atmosphere.


----------



## patnor1011

Fishing, Metal detecting - sadly less and less time to do any of them as both involve more than hour of driving to get to the coast.
One thing which drive my wife crazy as she can not understand that I do it in my age - online gaming. C.O.D. Black Ops - zombies - for some reason it make me calm when I have to run for life and shoot some of them in the process.


----------



## Shark

patnor1011 said:


> Fishing, Metal detecting - sadly less and less time to do any of them as both involve more than hour of driving to get to the coast.
> One thing which drive my wife crazy as she can not understand that I do it in my age - online gaming. *C.O.D. Black Ops *- zombies - for some reason it make me calm when I have to run for life and shoot some of them in the process.



I still play C.O.D. Airborne. Recent stat check shows 300,000+ kills with a 70% kill ratio VS. shots fired. 

I also collect antique saltwater fishing reels, primarily the large Penn Senators and a few of the rods. 
I have no idea how may firearms I own. I tend to only shoot a dozen or so of them. 
My 10" South Bend lathe with milling head.
And a fair collection of antique traps.

I really need to give up on some of this junk, space is becoming a premium luxury. :lol:


----------



## alexxx

Being a Canadian, I spend lots of "hobby time" playing ice hockey... All year long...
I used to love collecting paper notes from Iraq, Saddams era, especially the p80 & p81 with their multiple variations, a small shoe box ended up to be a room full of banknotes dedicated to the cult of Saddam, my girl friend was freaked out...

Cooking remains my favorite hobby, it's so easy now with the internet finding creative & challenging recipes.. Smoking meat & fish... 
I miss the hunting, fishing, making a fire... being in the woods...
Making beer is something I would like to try.


----------



## Tndavid

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I used to love metal detecting... (then i had kids...)
> Numismatics, have some pretty cool coins i found from hobvy number 1.
> Android programming/cell phone rooting(modifying, framework, etc..)
> Music... Love music.. Play piano, and trumpet, drums, and clarinet (a little bit, but its been years..)
> Cooking.. I like to cook..and eat, hate the dishes part though....
> Cars, Built an 82 camaro from the ground up, had an 06 STi (highest horsepower with an FP Red turbo in the country [at one time..now they have decimated the meager 680bhp it had], 02 mustang gt, tremek tko trans... Alot more... Datsun b210...
> Guns, have had too many to list..
> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> I think that covers most of it..


Man of many talents!!!


----------



## Tndavid

rickbb said:


> Started keeping honey bees this past spring. Noticed over the past few years that the garden didn't have any so I thought I'd be part of the solution to the decline.
> 
> Too many others to mention, the old saying "Jack of all trades, master of none" comes to mind. :lol:


Do you harvest the honey? Its sho good on some homemade buttermilk biscuits!!


----------



## Tndavid

alexxx said:


> Being a Canadian, I spend lots of "hobby time" playing ice hockey... All year long...
> I used to love collecting paper notes from Iraq, Saddams era, especially the p80 & p81 with their multiple variations, a small shoe box ended up to be a room full of banknotes dedicated to the cult of Saddam, my girl friend was freaked out...
> 
> Cooking remains my favorite hobby, it's so easy now with the internet finding creative & challenging recipes.. Smoking meat & fish...
> I miss the hunting, fishing, making a fire... being in the woods...
> Making beer is something I would like to try.


Yes sir. Love my outdoor life. All I can say is bacon wrapped backstrap. Ummmm good!!


----------



## Tndavid

4metals said:


> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
Click to expand...

Can't beat Gods artwork.


----------



## Tndavid

anachronism said:


> What a great "left field" thread.
> 
> Learning to play the guitar badly. Socialising with friends and actually listening to what they have to say without saying a word. Watching the stars. Going to live gigs and soaking up the atmosphere.


I want to learn but 1 of my daughters is also trying to learn the trumpet and I really can't afford an excessive noise ticket as well as animal cruelty from blowing the neighborhood dogs eardrums. Lol


----------



## Tndavid

patnor1011 said:


> Fishing, Metal detecting - sadly less and less time to do any of them as both involve more than hour of driving to get to the coast.
> One thing which drive my wife crazy as she can not understand that I do it in my age - online gaming. C.O.D. Black Ops - zombies - for some reason it make me calm when I have to run for life and shoot some of them in the process.


I love me some C.O.D. Try Nuketown with 16 enemies. Make you young again!!


----------



## Tndavid

Shark said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing, Metal detecting - sadly less and less time to do any of them as both involve more than hour of driving to get to the coast.
> One thing which drive my wife crazy as she can not understand that I do it in my age - online gaming. *C.O.D. Black Ops *- zombies - for some reason it make me calm when I have to run for life and shoot some of them in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still play C.O.D. Airborne. Recent stat check shows 300,000+ kills with a 70% kill ratio VS. shots fired.
> 
> I also collect antique saltwater fishing reels, primarily the large Penn Senators and a few of the rods.
> I have no idea how may firearms I own. I tend to only shoot a dozen or so of them.
> My 10" South Bend lathe with milling head.
> And a fair collection of antique traps.
> 
> I really need to give up on some of this junk, space is becoming a premium luxury. :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice!! Those old pens are a pretty expensive hobby I bet.


----------



## glorycloud

4metals said:


> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
Click to expand...


I have only seen the Milky Way a couple of times on really clear night in rural Michigan.
A great treat for sure!!

Sure wish I could fish at night and see it here in Georgia. 8)


----------



## silversaddle1

4metals said:


> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
Click to expand...


Have you ever heard of the sandhills in Western Nebraska? Cherry county (no kidding) is noted as one of the best places in the US for star gazing. No kidding. I grew up out there, nights as clear as a bell, you can see everything!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

That is *one* ood thing about living in Kansas. The big city is 30 miles away, and on a good night, I can see a little stream of milk..

If i to to my hometown (population 1,200) I can see it very very well, especially on my uncle's farm.

Next time I am out there I will take some good pictures.

I love the stars and planets.
Dare I say, almost as much as precious metals?


----------



## silversaddle1

So with me it's always been trains. Model railroader my whole life, in about every scale.

Guns, yea, lots of guns.

Bass guitar player. Love the old Fenders. Jazz bass is my choice, but have a few P-Basses as well.

Silver parade saddles for my horses. Into those pretty heavy. Like to build them and buy and sell.

We all have our weakness!


----------



## Shark

silversaddle1 said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the sandhills in Western Nebraska? Cherry county (no kidding) is noted as one of the best places in the US for star gazing. No kidding. I grew up out there, nights as clear as a bell, you can see everything!
Click to expand...


Yes, Cherry County has some very nice scenery. I lived in the Ainsworth/Valentine area for several years as a kid. As well as always being amazed by the scenery, I enjoyed fishing the Niobrara River as well as the Valentine city water reservoir. There was also some good swimming holes on the Long Pine creek just east of Ainsworth. That was about 45 years ago. I have been back only once about 10 years ago with wife, it still looked the same for most part.


----------



## Tndavid

Topher_osAUrus said:


> That is *one* ood thing about living in Kansas. The big city is 30 miles away, and on a good night, I can see a little stream of milk..
> 
> If i to to my hometown (population 1,200) I can see it very very well, especially on my uncle's farm.
> 
> Next time I am out there I will take some good pictures.
> 
> I love the stars and planets.
> Dare I say, almost as much as precious metals?


I doubt that latter statement. Lol


----------



## silversaddle1

Shark said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the sandhills in Western Nebraska? Cherry county (no kidding) is noted as one of the best places in the US for star gazing. No kidding. I grew up out there, nights as clear as a bell, you can see everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Cherry County has some very nice scenery. I lived in the Ainsworth/Valentine area for several years as a kid. As well as always being amazed by the scenery, I enjoyed fishing the Niobrara River as well as the Valentine city water reservoir. There was also some good swimming holes on the Long Pine creek just east of Ainsworth. That was about 45 years ago. I have been back only once about 10 years ago with wife, it still looked the same for most part.
Click to expand...


Yep, been there, done that. My dad grew up in Crookston, and all my life my grandma lived in Woodlake. Great country, good people.


----------



## kurtak

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets



You (& anyone else interested in astronomy) might want to check out my brothers astro photography web site

:arrow: http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/

He has some pretty amazing photos for a back yard astronomer (& yes these are photos he took with his equipment) if you click on the thump nail photos it will enlarge them & provide info about them 



> Guns, have had too many to list..



I resemble that remark :mrgreen: 

Other then that I like hunting (with bow hunting at the top of the list) target shooting (do it "at least" once a week) reloading my own ammo - fishing - hiking (pretty much anything outdoors) wood working, leather working, shooting fireworks (I would rather shoot them then watch them - & you don't really get to see them when you are busy loading & lighting them --- but there is nothing like standing a few feet away from multiple mortar shells going off while fountains are erupting around you) Cooking, making & smoking sausage (& other cured/smoked meats) study of law, constitution, history & the founding fathers of the U.S.A. as well as WW2, Vikings, Europe's middle ages & the bible (from a "historical" point of view) & of course refining PMs 

Things I used to enjoy --- playing guitar (until I had a accident with my left hand that ruined it) working with horses (worked as a wrangler for a dude/guide ranch then as a wrangler for USFS trail crew into wilderness/primitive national forest areas, as well as having horses & mules of my own when I lived in Northern California) down hill & cross country skiing (just don't have time anymore) 

Jobs I have enjoyed --- logging, wrangling, gold mining (both placer & hard rock) "high end" home remodeling, custom cabinet/furniture building, & electrical automation control panel building & of course now PM refining 

Also enjoyed growing up on a small dairy farm & liked long distant running in high school (1 mile & 2 mile track & 3 mile cross country) 

I "think" that covers it

Kurt


----------



## kurtak

4metals said:


> , although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.



I resemble that remark --- although its all kind of a blur - or as someone once said (can't remember who :lol: ) if you remember the 60's (& "early" 70s for that matter) you weren't there :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid

How did it go in the mining business Kurt, you ever find that big nugget?


----------



## Findm-Keepm

4metals said:


> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
Click to expand...


I got to view the wonders of the sky from the Northern Indian Ocean in 1988, courtesy of Uncle Sam's Navy. We'd go to darken ship, and I could see plenty. On the rare occasions that we went to "blacken ship," I could see EVERYTHING. Pinkish areas of the night sky that were probably galaxies and lots of shooting stars/meteorites. The problem with blacken ship was you had to literally freeze in place - no or little moon meant you couldn't see a foot in front of you. But man, I hated it when the lights came back on - even the red night lighting killed 1/3rd of the stars.

Later in the same year, we were in the Fjords of Norway, and the Northern Lights were a constant presence. Gorgeous greens and streaks of yellow and red. Froze my butt off viewing the night sky, but was well worth it.

As to other hobbies, I've been a lifelong stamp collector, but haven't purchased anything for my collection in 10 years or so - just the occasional add of a commemorative cover or single. The stickers sold by the USPS these days hardly measure up to the good old days of engraved plates, variations, and truly deserving subjects. I'm also a transistor collector - more of an accumulator, collecting US and Asian transistors from the 50s and 60s.


----------



## upcyclist

Stuff I do. Hmm.

- Faceter/Gemcutter. I avoid treated and synthetic rough like the plague, except for the annual US Faceters Guild Single Stone Competition
- Jeweler. Lost-wax casting and smithing, primarily in silver. I'll happily do gold on commission, but don't have the capital to just do something in gold and hope it sells  Oh yeah, and chainmaille--I tend to do more chains (for jewelry) than sheet (for armor), so I mention it here.
- Gamer. From Dungeons & Dragons (now Pathfinder) to XBox One to board games. Also boffer LARPs--that's Live Action Roleplay. The full-contact ones are great for blowing off steam, and I was feared on the field as a skirmisher/archer. Been playing Dystopia Rising a lot, a live-action lightest-touch (sadly) game that's basically a zombie-ridden post-apocalyptic world. Lots of fun. 
- Musician. On-again, off-again. Just picked up clarinet again (man my mouth is out of shape), also do a good amount of hand drumming. My prize drum is a terra cotta & fish skin dumbek I bought in Cairo. 
- Cyclist! (hence the logo). I don't get many miles in, but still ride to work when I can. My bike is a titanium road bike from Motobecane.

Of course, with a day job & daughter, I'm lucky if I get to each of those at least once a month. Such is life.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Kurt, that site is amazing.
Thank you for sharing!

Upcyclist, I understand completely. Our children take up the majority of our free time, yet I would have it no other way..
Also, you being into gemstones is very interesting to me.. I would like to get into them more, as I have a bunch of diamonds and other gems from all the karat and goldfilled i process. Just have no idea what to do with them, or who to trust with them.

This is a great thread, I love reading anecdotes from like-minded people.. ...lets me know I am not the only "nerd" out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase

Glad to hear there is an other apiarists about.
I make Horizontal top bar hives,very easy way to keep bee's if any one is interested



.
I also have a 28K sound system and mix music if there are any other creative types about :lol: .
https://www.mixcloud.com/justinbaker96930/


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

justinhcase said:


> I also have a 28K sound system and mix music if there are any other creative types about



About 8 years ago, my roommate and I had an entire 14x14 shed that had a soundbooth in it and about $10,000 in music equipment.
It was his passion, I just like to sing and listen to music. We had alot of fun in there. He actually went to college for music in Kansas City, and helped produce one of tech n9ne's first cd's.

I used to love that kind of music in highschool, being a traditional insubordinant rebellious teenager...
Now, my radio usually stays on classic rock, or alternative/rock (since wichita finally has an alt station that reaches me)

But I love and listen to all music. Alot of classical music was played when the wife was pregnant.


----------



## upcyclist

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Also, you being into gemstones is very interesting to me.. I would like to get into them more, as I have a bunch of diamonds and other gems from all the karat and goldfilled i process. Just have no idea what to do with them, or who to trust with them.


IDing those stones is more about gemology, which I'd like to learn more of, but I wouldn't be of much use there. I prefer to get my gem rough from trusted sources, then I don't have to guess at what it is, if it's synthetic or not, etc. Gemology is like many other pursuits: if it looks too good to be true, it probably is


----------



## Tndavid

Findm-Keepm said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronomy... I love sitting outside with my boys showing them constellations and planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in rural Pennsylvania but apparently not rural enough when it comes to astronomy. The light pollution here makes seeing the milky way almost impossible. Recently I discovered a "Dark Park" which is an astronomer's park where it is dark enough and all of the lighting is red to preserve night vision. It's a state park in Pennsylvania called Cherry Springs and conveniently it is only 3 hours drive. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/cherrysprings/
> 
> It is amazing to look up and see what everyone saw 100 years ago. So now I can cross "see the milky way again" off the bucket list! We bought those recline back folding astronomy recliners and went armed with the recliners and binoculars. I haven't seen stars like that since being in the Rocky Mountains in 1970. At least that's what I remember, although I may have been somewhat under the influence back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got to view the wonders of the sky from the Northern Indian Ocean in 1988, courtesy of Uncle Sam's Navy. We'd go to darken ship, and I could see plenty. On the rare occasions that we went to "blacken ship," I could see EVERYTHING. Pinkish areas of the night sky that were probably galaxies and lots of shooting stars/meteorites. The problem with blacken ship was you had to literally freeze in place - no or little moon meant you couldn't see a foot in front of you. But man, I hated it when the lights came back on - even the red night lighting killed 1/3rd of the stars.
> 
> Later in the same year, we were in the Fjords of Norway, and the Northern Lights were a constant presence. Gorgeous greens and streaks of yellow and red. Froze my butt off viewing the night sky, but was well worth it.
> 
> As to other hobbies, I've been a lifelong stamp collector, but haven't purchased anything for my collection in 10 years or so - just the occasional add of a commemorative cover or single. The stickers sold by the USPS these days hardly measure up to the good old days of engraved plates, variations, and truly deserving subjects. I'm also a transistor collector - more of an accumulator, collecting US and Asian transistors from the 50s and 60s.
Click to expand...

I would love to see the northern lights just once!!!


----------



## anachronism

You would. They are incredible. I live in the North of England and they are rarely visible here but it does happen. I've also been to Iceland and seen them there.


----------



## justinhcase

Topher_osAUrus said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 28K sound system and mix music if there are any other creative types about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 8 years ago, my roommate and I had an entire 14x14 shed that had a soundbooth in it and about $10,000 in music equipment.
> It was his passion, I just like to sing and listen to music. We had alot of fun in there. He actually went to college for music in Kansas City, and helped produce one of tech n9ne's first cd's.
> 
> I used to love that kind of music in highschool, being a traditional insubordinant rebellious teenager...
> Now, my radio usually stays on classic rock, or alternative/rock (since wichita finally has an alt station that reaches me)
> 
> But I love and listen to all music. Alot of classical music was played when the wife was pregnant.
Click to expand...

Yes I get called a "Dinosaur DJ" now. :roll: not aloud to turn on the rig any more but I miss the days of The One Tribe,cant beat the flow of tunes on a pair of 1200's or 1210.


----------



## Tndavid

anachronism said:


> You would. They are incredible. I live in the North of England and they are rarely visible here but it does happen. I've also been to Iceland and seen them there.


I will, one day


----------



## Findm-Keepm

PBS has a show on tonight (Wednesday, 9/28) called "Forces of Nature" dealing with the colors of the earth, including the Northern lights...


----------



## Tndavid

Findm-Keepm said:


> PBS has a show on tonight (Wednesday, 9/28) called "Forces of Nature" dealing with the colors of the earth, including the Northern lights...


Missed it


----------



## Platdigger

No worries, I think it better to see them in person.


----------



## Tndavid

Platdigger said:


> No worries, I think it better to see them in person.


Yea no doubt. My aunt is moving to Alaska. Maybe a visit in my future....


----------



## jason_recliner

It appears auroras are quite popular here.

Witnessing an aurora is on my "Things to do while breathing" list, which I wrote at the ripe old age of 15; many moons before the movie that coined the phrase "Bucket List". I'll stick to TDTWB.
It was around this time last year perhaps, that a solar barrage sent enough material for Aurora Australis to reach "kp5" strength and be seen from Melbourne. That would have been a light, but distinct viewing. Unfortunately we were under a layer of thin, but sufficiently opaque, stratus cloud all day and night.

So as delightfully pretty as they appear on Brian Cox's TV show, this dream remains unfulfilled. Despite my keenness, I'm not about to fork out wads of cash to jump on an aeroplane solely for a (potential) viewing. I'm waiting, hoping that it will come to me again.

There are a total of 69 things on my TDTWB, of which approximately one third are fulfilled. Only #69 has been struck off (don't go there!) as unachievable: witness a space shuttle launch.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

jason_recliner said:


> It appears auroras are quite popular here.
> 
> Witnessing an aurora is on my "Things to do while breathing" list, which I wrote at the ripe old age of 15; many moons before the movie that coined the phrase "Bucket List". I'll stick to TDTWB.
> It was around this time last year perhaps, that a solar barrage sent enough material for Aurora Australis to reach "kp5" strength and be seen from Melbourne. That would have been a light, but distinct viewing. Unfortunately we were under a layer of thin, but sufficiently opaque, stratus cloud all day and night.
> 
> So as delightfully pretty as they appear on Brian Cox's TV show, this dream remains unfulfilled. Despite my keenness, I'm not about to fork out wads of cash to jump on an aeroplane solely for a (potential) viewing. I'm waiting, hoping that it will come to me again.
> 
> There are a total of 69 things on my TDTWB, of which approximately one third are fulfilled. Only #69 has been struck off (don't go there!) as unachievable: witness a space shuttle launch.



I would assume 69 would have been achieved long ago unless you were just a compleat unlucky sole. :lol: 

Sorry couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## IdahoMole

Distilling. I enjoy a nip from the bottle occasionally (or more often  ) and it tastes a little better when I make my own.
A few of the other things mentioned I enjoy too. Fishing, prospecting, and astronomy, although I have had little time for those in the last several years.


----------



## bemate

For me (and my family) it's all about horses these days. After my oldest daughter (11 today, actually..) turned out to be a proper talent at dressage riding, my wife rekindled her teenage interest. One thing led to another and now we own two horses that we split between ourselves. My wife and oldest daughter do dressage, my youngest daughter just rides and enjoys it, while I compete with horse and cart. It really is great that we are able to do this as a family, though there are days, especially in the winter when I feel like quoting a fisherman I never remember the name of: I'll be really glad when I've had enough of this... :roll: 

As for my life before the horses, fishing, scuba diving and outdoor life in general kept me feeling alive.

So that's a glimpse of me, always nice to get to know some of you a bit better.


----------



## Tndavid

bemate said:


> For me (and my family) it's all about horses these days. After my oldest daughter (11 today, actually..) turned out to be a proper talent at dressage riding, my wife rekindled her teenage interest. One thing led to another and now we own two horses that we split between ourselves. My wife and oldest daughter do dressage, my youngest daughter just rides and enjoys it, while I compete with horse and cart. It really is great that we are able to do this as a family, though there are days, especially in the winter when I feel like quoting a fisherman I never remember the name of: I'll be really glad when I've had enough of this... :roll:
> 
> As for my life before the horses, fishing, scuba diving and outdoor life in general kept me feeling alive.
> 
> So that's a glimpse of me, always nice to get to know some of you a bit better.


And sounds like a very nice life you live. I love it when families get out and live life in the outdoors. It's just too much technology keeping families from being families. That's great thanks for sharing and wish your daughter a happy birthday from me and mine.


----------



## Grelko

I knew I'd wander in here eventually :lol: 

This is only a small list of my hobbies. I could have just said "Knowledge", but it's more fun this way :wink: .

Here's that "Jack of All Trades" some of you were talking about.

Oh lets see...

Reading about Alchemy since I was about 10 or 11, (25 years or so)

I collect movies "close to 4,000 VHS, over 1,000 DVDs" No specific genre. This includes a few silent films.

Probably a good 1,000 CDs, (I literally listen to any type of music, because I like to hear what people can come up with) One day might be classical, the next day rap, or death metal, or even polka, I really like music. Also stuff from other countries, German, Spanish etc.

I would get into SPL "sound pressure level" competitions, but I don't have the money to get involved in that yet. Right now, it's just 2x 10 inch subwoofers and a 400 watt amp.

Bodybuilding, powerlifting, nutrition.

Chainmail, renaissance festivals, but I haven't gone in a couple years.

Playing chess, Dungeons and Dragons "if I can find another group", Magic the Gathering "not much lately"

Many online video games. Lately it's been survival, scavenging, crafting, turn based (Neo Scavenger or Cataclysm DDA). 

Offline games would be, intellivision "all games", colecovision "most games", atleast a dozen or more original NES "300+ games, 7 sega genesis, 2 super nintendo, 6 PS1 "50+ games", PS2 "100+ games", Xbox 360 "50+ games" couple others.

A few hundred comic books ranging from the 1970s-2000s, almost complete sets of certain ones. Yes I still read them once in a while.

Antiques, nic-naks, old bottles, coin collecting, gold refining, gold panning, "except there isn't much gold in my area to pan"

Scrap metal for the last 2 years, but instead of ripping it apart, I disassemble it to see how it works or if I can fix it first, without needing to buy parts. I'd sell items on Ebay but don't have the space.

Any chance I get, for the last 15 years or so, I've been reading/learning about anything and everything that I can for hours at a time, which would include things like science, math, alchemy, bio-medical nanotechnology, medicine, bio technology, robots, astronomy, chemistry, nature, cooking, crafts, home repair, lots of (Do-it-yourself) books and many others.

I go fishing sometimes, but just catch and release

Learning about wild edible plants/berries for the last year or two.

The other day, I gathered close to 150 pounds of "White Oak" acorns to make flour, cookies, bread and other things. Plus a good 25 pounds of black walnuts.

Basically it all comes down to learning everything I can, just because I can.

Edit - I really enjoy reading and writing poetry.


----------



## Tndavid

Couldn't resist could you Grelko. Sounds like your a busy man. Have you got into edible mushrooms yet? If not look up chicken of the woods and morels. They are amazing!!!! I named these 2 because they are easily identifiable and no hazardous lookalikes.


----------



## Grelko

Tndavid said:


> Couldn't resist could you Grelko. Sounds like your a busy man. Have you got into edible mushrooms yet? If not look up chicken of the woods and morels. They are amazing!!!! I named these 2 because they are easily identifiable and no hazardous lookalikes.



The hazardous look alikes is the main reason I haven't gotten into wild mushrooms yet. Maybe in few years once I've studied them.

I kept trying to get cattail pollen for flour, but everytime I went looking, they weren't growing, and now that the season is over I need to wait until sometime around may/June next year. I can still dig up the tuberous roots for starch in the winter though so that works.

I've been thinking about getting into wine making and wood working sometime also. There's still a huge list I could add to that post. :mrgreen:


----------



## UncleBenBen

Tndavid said:


> Couldn't resist could you Grelko. Sounds like your a busy man. Have you got into edible mushrooms yet? If not look up chicken of the woods and morels. They are amazing!!!! I named these 2 because they are easily identifiable and no hazardous lookalikes.



There is the versa, known as the 'false morel', that can look quite similar to the white or especially the brown morel, that is toxic. The false morels cap attaches at the top instead of the bottom. The stem is usually longer than the cap and isn't hollow like the true morels.

The toxicity is cumulative, meaning you might eat them for years with no effect then get violently sick. This happened to my Dad about 20 years ago. He still hunts them but hasn't eaten one since.

But don't take my word for it. With any mushrooms, do your own research first. The life you save may be your own!!


----------



## Tndavid

UncleBenBen said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist could you Grelko. Sounds like your a busy man. Have you got into edible mushrooms yet? If not look up chicken of the woods and morels. They are amazing!!!! I named these 2 because they are easily identifiable and no hazardous lookalikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the versa, known as the 'false morel', that can look quite similar to the white or especially the brown morel, that is toxic. The false morels cap attaches at the top instead of the bottom. The stem is usually longer than the cap and isn't hollow like the true morels.
> 
> The toxicity is cumulative, meaning you might eat them for years with no effect then get violently sick. This happened to my Dad about 20 years ago. He still hunts them but hasn't eaten one since.
> 
> But don't take my word for it. With any mushrooms, do your own research first. The life you save may be your own!!
Click to expand...

Yes uncle it is the closest but very distinguishable difference. Have you had either of the Morrell or chicken of the woods? They are fantastic.


----------



## UncleBenBen

Tndavid said:


> . Have you had either of the Morrell or chicken of the woods? They are fantastic.



Yep! Deeeelicious!

Edit to add: My mother used to make an amazing chanterelle casserole, pot pie type dish. You should give the chanties a try next time you're out picking!


----------



## Tndavid

UncleBenBen said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Have you had either of the Morrell or chicken of the woods? They are fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Deeeelicious!
> 
> Edit to add: My mother used to make an amazing chanterelle casserole, pot pie type dish. You should give the chanties a try next time you're out picking!
Click to expand...

I will. The chickens should be coming back out around here since fall is upon us.


----------



## glorycloud

I like to chase biggun's like this around the local lake. 8)


----------



## Tndavid

glorycloud said:


> I like to chase biggun's like this around the local lake. 8)


Oh yea. I love some top water


----------



## Grelko

Grelko said:
 

> The other day, I gathered close to 150 pounds of "White Oak" acorns to make flour, cookies, bread and other things. Plus a good 25 pounds of black walnuts.



I thought I'd come back to share a picture of these acorn cookies, that I finally got around to making. 8) 

Regular on the left, butter scotch on the right.


------------------------------------------------------

Makes around 2-1/2 dozen

3/4 cup acorn flour (properly leached of tannins) "ground in blender, then I used a mortar/pestle to make it very fine flour"
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 tsp baking soda
2 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 stick butter "let it soften for a bit"

Toss it all in to a bowl and mix it up.

Make them 1 to 1-1/2 balls "about the size of a shooter marble"

Bake at 350F for 15-16 minutes, let cool about 2 minutes, then transfer to a rack or plate.

I should have let them leach for an extra day or two. The regular ones still tasted slightly bitter "coffee type flavor from the tannins", but the butter scotch ones were very good. 

Edit - spelling


----------



## Tndavid

Those butterscotch sound delectable!!!!


----------



## gold4mike

A few years ago my wife and I bought 3.75 acres along a small river, about a mile before it dumps into the Ohio River. My plan was to relax and enjoy some fishing, and to move my refining area to the building on that lot.

Instead it rekindled my interest in gardening and I now have roughly 8,000 square feet surrounded by 360 feet of rabbit fence (they don't know how to share) and electric fence above it to keep out the deer. The biggest critter I saw in the garden this year was a toad. I added drip irrigation this summer as well and the timing was great since it's been dry in SE Ohio lately. We canned 315 pints of our own food this fall and hope to do even more next year. I planted apples, peaches, plums, raspberries and more than a dozen herbs to establish some food sources that won't have to be replanted.

I still haven't found the time to go fishing and, this year, I didn't even make time to refine any gold. Now that much of the setup work for my garden is complete I'm hoping to get back to refining and to build a two stage incinerator for a couple of hundred pounds of chips I've accumulated. 

I reserve the right to tap our resident apiarists for their knowledge since my wife and I want to add bees this year. We also plan to build a chicken coop this spring and she promises I won't have to help with their care.

With retirement getting closer we hope to be as self sufficient as possible to keep expenses down and to keep busy enough to stay healthy.


----------



## justinhcase

gold4mike said:


> A few years ago my wife and I bought 3.75 acres along a small river, about a mile before it dumps into the Ohio River. My plan was to relax and enjoy some fishing, and to move my refining area to the building on that lot.
> 
> Instead it rekindled my interest in gardening and I now have roughly 8,000 square feet surrounded by 360 feet of rabbit fence (they don't know how to share) and electric fence above it to keep out the deer. The biggest critter I saw in the garden this year was a toad. I added drip irrigation this summer as well and the timing was great since it's been dry in SE Ohio lately. We canned 315 pints of our own food this fall and hope to do even more next year. I planted apples, peaches, plums, raspberries and more than a dozen herbs to establish some food sources that won't have to be replanted.
> 
> I still haven't found the time to go fishing and, this year, I didn't even make time to refine any gold. Now that much of the setup work for my garden is complete I'm hoping to get back to refining and to build a two stage incinerator for a couple of hundred pounds of chips I've accumulated.
> 
> I reserve the right to tap our resident apiarists for their knowledge since my wife and I want to add bees this year. We also plan to build a chicken coop this spring and she promises I won't have to help with their care.
> 
> With retirement getting closer we hope to be as self sufficient as possible to keep expenses down and to keep busy enough to stay healthy.


Good to see some one planning to make a home for bee's.
Even if they are not a native species ,from what I read the where called "White Man's Fly's" by the natives when they where first introduced.
But for the sake for the bee, go natural or go home. 
If you like I can send you an easy to follow plan for a Horizontal Top Bar Hive, They are best for the bee and the keeper.
http://biobees.com/


----------



## upcyclist

I just saw Göran's post supposedly about "zircon crucibles", so I thought I'd show a zircon that I cut myself: 







Mine's only 3.6 carats, though


----------



## rewalston

My other passions/hobbies besides working with e-waste, I do a lot of baking and cooking; homemade fudges and cheesecakes. I also build paper models (3d scale models) I recently finished a 5' tall Optimus Primes. I also make custom leather goods, been doing leather work for 35+ years.

Rusty


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Grelko said:


> Playing chess, Dungeons and Dragons "if I can find another group", *Magic the Gathering "not much lately"*
> 
> 
> Any chance I get, for the last 15 years or so, *I've been reading/learning about anything and everything that I can *



...i used to LOVE playing magic the gathering.. Fun fun strategy game... Loved it..and I was pretty darn good too, I only loat a couple friday night magic meet up games..
Then when hearthstone came out, I got into that... Then when my kids popped out, All I could do was read and learn... So that's what Ive been doing for 4 years now (almost).

...but its been a long long time since I played a good D&D game... Far too long


----------



## Grelko

Topher_osAUrus said:


> ...i used to LOVE playing magic the gathering.. Fun fun strategy game... Loved it..and I was pretty darn good too, I only loat a couple friday night magic meet up games..
> Then when hearthstone came out, I got into that... Then when my kids popped out, All I could do was read and learn... So that's what Ive been doing for 4 years now (almost).
> 
> ...but its been a long long time since I played a good D&D game... Far too long



Some friends and I used to play Magic at the store up the road, so often that the guy who owned it let us be there clear until Monday mornings around 2 Am. :lol: "he was normally closed Sundays" I started playing Beta/Unlimited, really got in to Fallen Empires and basically stopped playing and sold a bunch of my cards when Planeswalkers came out. I still have my decks and a few boxes left.

So many card games haha, Played Legend of the 5 rings, Highlander, starwars, shadowfist, etc. Not pokemon, but I have some of the original cards.

DDO "Dungeons and Dragons online" isn't bad. (Tabletop D&D is better) I played that for a few years . I might get back to playing Diablo 2 again soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism

I love a good RPG. I started online by playing Ultima Online although I'm sure not many will remember it. I lost 2 years then to World of Warcraft although that's embarrassing. Then I played Eve online for 5 years and being involved in 8 hour fleet battles with over 1000 players was great until I remembered that life existed outside my chair.  

No more online games for me I just don't have the time. Still like a good PC game though and I bought an HTC Vive this year which opens up a whole host of possibilities.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Haha!

Oh yah... Days of diablo2.. I remember when the expansion came out and I set up a loot bot to do SoJ runs while I was in school..

I literally played my xbox360 wayyy too much, I was top 100 in gears of war, and got up to rank 36 in the world in gears of war 2 when it came out. Call of duty games I had a 5-1 kd ratio... More sad than awesome..

Then I got the misses pregnant and got rid of all my games, as I had no extra time to devote outside of my family. Now, all I do is read the forum, or other like literature ....and of course deal with my fair share of dirty diapers and the diggin my way out of the doghouse(for one irrational reason or another)

One day I would very much like to get back into strategic card games... My wife played with me, but its not that fun when you win everytime..


----------



## upcyclist

I used to play CCGs--Magic was my gateway drug, then on to Warlords, L5R, and Vampire.

I'm still playing a Pathfinder (D&D: The Next Generation, lol) game on Wednesday nights. Soon to be "every other Weds night or so" cuz I'm running out of free time.


----------



## jimdoc

Any other "gun builders" here? I have been accumulating parts kits to rebuild into semi autos.
So far I have a Suomi M-31, Sten Mk3, and a few PPS-43's, and a Sterling L2A3 on the way.
I am aware of all the legalities in rebuilding these, and plan on following all the laws.
Weapons Guild and Weaponeer are good websites for info on this "hobby".

Looking for more parts kits like Swedish K m-45, Sten Mk2 and Mk5, Uzi and Mac, as well as any other similar type gun parts kits. If anybody has any parts kits or semi auto parts they may want to sell or trade for metals, let me know. Maybe C&R (curios and relics) guns as well.

Also plan on making a derringer and break action shotgun from scratch eventually.

Jim


----------



## Shark

I had started looking into building my own guns a few years ago but health issues ended that. I still have a decent amount of machinery that would have been a lot of help, but I have let much of it go. I just can't part with my hole through lathe even though I haven't used it for anything but small projects in three years now. I haven't visited the Weaponeer site in quite a while and was never very active but I did do a lot reading over there. These days I just stick to shooting what I can as some of the bigger calibers just hurt to bad to shoot them anymore. I would still love to have a Sten though, I passed on a chance at a legal Mk3 last year and have regretted it ever since. I have had way to many hobbies over the years and need to get rid of a few more.


----------



## justinhcase

Shark said:


> I had started looking into building my own guns a few years ago but health issues ended that. I still have a decent amount of machinery that would have been a lot of help, but I have let much of it go. I just can't part with my hole through lathe even though I haven't used it for anything but small projects in three years now. I haven't visited the Weaponeer site in quite a while and was never very active but I did do a lot reading over there. These days I just stick to shooting what I can as some of the bigger calibers just hurt to bad to shoot them anymore. I would still love to have a Sten though, I passed on a chance at a legal Mk3 last year and have regretted it ever since. I have had way to many hobbies over the years and need to get rid of a few more.


The Sten was an very underrated weapon.
No point in trying to aim,you just have to put enough time in so that you learn to pitch it right.
Close quarter's they are hard to beat even now.
I have an interesting manual "Restricted Army code No 7102B/26/GSTP/3356"
Skill at arm's personal training manual dedicated to the old girl.
The fixed firing pin and open bolt always gave me the heeby geeby's.
but as you need not aim my left dominant eye did not affect work.


----------



## Eu_citzen

Another "jack-of-all-trades" here.

-Gem cutting; faceting, carving & cabochons, attached are a "Rose de France" amethyst and a sapphire.
-Blacksmithing; mostly tools as I need them.
-Prospecting - been panning for gold approx. 18 years now.
-Geology - amateur geologist here, sorta came along with the prospecting part.
-Mineral collector - collecting specimens, only Swedish ones.
-Paint making; I do occasional oil paintings, but also paint buildings and for that I typically do my own paints.


Probably forgot something - but I can't think of it right now.


----------



## upcyclist

Nice cutting! I just finished a sapphire yesterday, but of course haven't taken any pics yet.


----------



## Eu_citzen

upcyclist said:


> Nice cutting! I just finished a sapphire yesterday, but of course haven't taken any pics yet.



Pics or it didn't happen! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tndavid

Nice cuts EU....


----------



## Platdigger

Yes, I like the facets!


----------



## Eu_citzen

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yggdrasil

Hi all. 
Been holding a low profile for a few weeks, since I'm visiting the family in the Philippines. This morning my kids found this beauty outside the house. 
I'd guess it's just below [stt]20cm /8 inches[/stt] across. 
I got closer now. I'll have to adjust the size.
Some where between 15 and 18 cm across.


Believe it or not, I'm facinated and intrigued not only by minerals, precious metals, sience and so on. Insects, animals and culture can totally mesmerize me too ;-) :-D
Edit for size


----------



## markmopar

jimdoc, I'm skeeeepy over at the Guild.






jimdoc said:


> Any other "gun builders" here? I have been accumulating parts kits to rebuild into semi autos.
> So far I have a Suomi M-31, Sten Mk3, and a few PPS-43's, and a Sterling L2A3 on the way.
> I am aware of all the legalities in rebuilding these, and plan on following all the laws.
> Weapons Guild and Weaponeer are good websites for info on this "hobby".
> 
> Looking for more parts kits like Swedish K m-45, Sten Mk2 and Mk5, Uzi and Mac, as well as any other similar type gun parts kits. If anybody has any parts kits or semi auto parts they may want to sell or trade for metals, let me know. Maybe C&R (curios and relics) guns as well.
> 
> Also plan on making a derringer and break action shotgun from scratch eventually.
> 
> Jim


----------



## FlimsySloth

Other than hunting is fishing and sometimes a little upgrade on my house (carpenter works in general)


----------



## goldsilverpro

I think it's a fairly beat up male Cecropia Moth. I've only seen one of those during my lifetime. It was on a wall near the entrance to my condo when I lived in Malibu. It stayed in the exact same spot for several days.

https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=cecropia+moth+australia&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiTp668g9zWAhVF2oMKHUPWAEgQsAQIKw&biw=1138&bih=481&dpr=1.2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyalophora_cecropia


----------



## Yggdrasil

They are beutiful too.
But since this was in southern Philippines I tend to lean to Atlas moth 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attacus_atlas


----------



## goldsilverpro

Yggdrasil said:


> They are beutiful too.
> But since this was in southern Philippines I tend to lean to Atlas moth
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attacus_atlas


My error. It is an Atlas Moth. I didn't catch the part about your being in the Philippines. Looks like the biggest difference is those big spots on the upper wings of the Cecropia.


----------

